# Does anyone know the name of this movie? (solved)



## Equinoxe (Dec 13, 2011)

I saw this movie on TV a few years ago, but I didn't memorize the title or any of the actors' names or anything. Now I'd really want to see it again but I just can't find it anywhere (been googling and searching for a long time), and it's driving me nuts. Even tried some 'What's that movie' place but no one seemed to know.

So. I'm posting this in hopes of finding someone who knows what the title of this movie is (probably in vain, but it doesn't hurt to try).

The plot goes roughly like this:
There's this girl who writes letters to a prisoner (and he writes back) for some school thing. I don't remember whether the prisoner escaped or if he was released, but he runs away with the girl and ends up committing some crimes. They fall in love and I think the guy was impotent or something but they manage to do it at some point anyway. 

Stuff happens and at the end the police kill the prisoner (who makes the girl tell the cops that he made her do it, even though she went with him because she wanted to). Also, not exactly sure about this, but I think the girl might've gotten pregnant?

I think it might be from somewhere around the 80's or 90's. Maybe.



I don't even remember whether the movie was good or not but damn this not knowing thing is really driving me crazy.


----------



## Flareth (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Does anyone know the name of this movie?*

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/query.php?type=ykts

Have you tried here? Other than that, I have no clue.


----------



## Equinoxe (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Does anyone know the name of this movie?*

I haven't actually, but I'm definitely going to give it a try as soon as I can. Thanks for the tip!

EDIT: found the movie by accident, turns out I'd forgotten some pretty crucial parts which is probably why it was so hard to find


----------

